# New homestead coming to Illinois!



## CityBoyNoMore

Hi everybody! My name is Dan, and I'm currently looking for my first homestead property in Northern Illinois. I'm not very familiar with forums (or social media in general), but I'm hoping to make some connections in the homesteading community! I was born and raised in the Chicagoland area, but I've always felt out of place in modern society. I'm in my mid thirties, about to enter my second marriage, just had my 4th child, and looking to buy my first home! My fiance and I are both really excited about the prospect of starting to homestead, but we're both city-folk with ZERO experience. Not really sure what else to say at the moment, so I guess that's it for now!


----------



## robin416

Welcome. 

You'll find a lot of what you do is instinct and common sense. I grew up in the burbs, spent my adult life in major cities until my 40's. But like you, that's not where I felt comfortable. 

There will be challenges different from what you experienced in the city but the sense of accomplishment when you succeed with something new is unmeasurable.


----------



## CKelly78z

Is it possible to buy some rural property that you could slowly build out/practice/hone skills on while still living in the big city ? This would allow you a slow transformation into a country bumpkin, rather than taking a crash course.....BTW, Welcome to the forums.


----------



## robin416

CKelly78z said:


> Is it possible to buy some rural property that you could slowly build out/practice/hone skills on while still living in the big city ? This would allow you a slow transformation into a country bumpkin, rather than taking a crash course.....BTW, Welcome to the forums.


I jumped in with both feet. No improvements on the land, installed everything, hubs and I built the house. From there things just got better and better. Had an awesome garden that produced way more than we could consume. 

I think if you're truly meant to live the lifestyle you take to it like a fish to water.


----------



## CityBoyNoMore

Thanks for the welcome! We made the transition away from the city last June, to a rural town of about 10,000. Our first priority is to ditch renting, 'cause that's a game you always lose. We don't want to put the cart before the horse, but we are looking at nearby properties outside of town with about 3-5 acres. I'd like to think that's something I could work with starting out, but do you think that may be too much?


----------



## robin416

Nope, not at all. The first place we built was on six acres and I worked full time, he worked away from home. I had my garden, I had my horses and dogs and cats and I was older than you. So, that acreage is very doable. 

But if you can go bigger, do it. That will avoid the issue of having houses too close to yours in the future.


----------



## AmericanStand

I would say 5 acres would be about a minimum
And of course it’s going to depend a lot on the zoning in your area
It also depends a lot on your goals
For instance if you want to raise ducks for eggs commercially you may discover that unless you have 5 acres or more you could only have five ducks
Even though obviously 1 acres plenty of ground for half a dozen ducks you may need to take zoning into account with your plans.


----------



## CKelly78z

3-5 acres would be plenty if you aren't surrounded by neighbors. You want to be able to accomplish tasks without intrusion, and not be bound by over zealous zoning regulations. There is nothing like a quiet/no wind/sunny day and just listening to the birds chirp on your own property.

BTW, I have 10 acres, and want more.


----------



## Snowfan

Welcome. Glad you're here. Lots of smart folks willing to share their experiences and smarts. I grew up in northern Indiana so when we go there, we have to go through Chicago. Nearest town to us now is just over 500 people. Our entire township (roughly 36 square miles) has just over 220 folks. A bit smaller than Chicago. Best of luck.


----------



## Fishindude

I spend a lot of time in Illinois and own some property there. I would strongly recommend that you take a hard look at the southern part of the state. The northern part of the state is better farm ground so it costs more and it's also a lot more crowded and developed.
Get somewhere south of Effingham and your money will go a lot farther, winters won't be as nasty and it's just a whole lot less crowded, more rural, hilly and prettier country.


----------



## CityBoyNoMore

Fishindude said:


> I spend a lot of time in Illinois and own some property there. I would strongly recommend that you take a hard look at the southern part of the state. The northern part of the state is better farm ground so it costs more and it's also a lot more crowded and developed.
> Get somewhere south of Effingham and your money will go a lot farther, winters won't be as nasty and it's just a whole lot less crowded, more rural, hilly and prettier country.


Honestly, I would love to have that option, but unfortunately I am still tied to my full time job in the suburbs. I'm just afraid if I keep waiting for that perfect time, that optimal situation, I'll spend my life waiting.


----------



## robin416

Then do what is right for your now. Later you can always sell after finding the perfect place somewhere else.


----------



## happy hermits

Welcome you get a lot of great advise here


----------

